# M&P9 and Maxpedition



## Lionshambles (Dec 2, 2008)

Hello - maybe this topic should be in the CCW area, but I wanted to get M&P owners' opinions.

I am in the process of going for my CCW and am looking hard at the Maxpedition Fatboy Carry pack for backpacking and outdoor carry.

I like the idea of being able to carry a pistol plus have pockets for other small things, and I do not think it will get in the way of my backpack.

Does anyone have experience with these bags as carry bags.

Good? Bad? Better bags out there for this type of use?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

If getting a CCW why put it in a bag? Use an IWB so you can get to it if needed whether on the trail or in the City.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

You will find everything you need to know about the Fatboy here:

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=9331

Enjoy! :mrgreen:


----------



## Lionshambles (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for the link, Lucky. I searched keyword Maxpedition, but didn't seem to find anything. Maybe I should have searched Manbag ​


----------

